# My Blog Reach 6 place in top100 Photography sites



## snedelchev (Aug 19, 2008)

It is very interesting for a few day My Blog is on 6 Place.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## digital flower (Aug 19, 2008)

Now number 5. :thumbup:

Your kicking my a$$, I joined yesterday and am number 35 :blushing:

I visited your blog and think you are doing a great job.


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 20, 2008)

well congratulation for that. i hope that you reaches top number 1


----------



## Silverpenguin (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent stuff! I've only just started in the world of blogging too and finding it quite good fun.

Keep it up


----------

